# Were should i start



## Mr. E (Jul 16, 2008)

OK. i have been into blindfolded cubing but i dont know where or what to start with. I was thinking of getting a 2x2 and learning with that but idk it that is a good start or what. So what to you guys/gals think? :confused:


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

Look up Macky's guide for 3 Cycle.


----------

